# Blackberry vs iphone.



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm currently looking into upgrading my phone, it is an old nokia 6620.

I am having a hard time making a decision. My choices are between the Blackberry Curve or the iphone.

I was wondering what everyones thoughts were on this?

I keep hearing from people that they know someone with the iphone that is having problems... although they fail to remember what the problems were... every-time... so i have no clue what the cons of the iphone are... 

So what some of your opinions if you had the choice between iphone or blackberry curve?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

What do you want the phone to do?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

well, obviously if i get the iphone i want it to play music, videos, and text, and call out.

it'll save me on buying an ipod.

if i get blackberry i want to just call, text, and blackberry messenger. and will buy an ipod touch separate.


----------



## RedgeDunlop (May 7, 2008)

Check this thread from a week ago. Some good reasons for each, depending on your situation and what you are looking for in terms of use. Be sure to read at least the first 3 pages as arguments for both exist...

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...berry-2-days-iphone-we-have-clear-winner.html


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I hear some of the upcoming Blackberries will be pretty nice, now that they've gotten the memo that KEYBOARDS SUCK.

I've never been a regular blackberry user, but I've manhandled a few and I still find the UI confusing and ugly.

For email and perhaps even text, Blackberry probably still rules. As a PHONE, however, I wasn't very impressed.

If email isn't the centre of your universe, then the iPhone is probably a better overall device (particularly as it saves you having to buy a SECOND device, the Touch, for your media desires). The three-year contract blows chunks, but really that's just about it's only negative.*

*Unless you are some kind of fingernail freak.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Well the biggest loss for me would be the lack of Blackberry Messenger... Many of my friends use this frequently and I am always the one left out... As childish as this sounds it certainly is a large factor for me in my decision process.

Ok I read the entire thread (all 9 pages thus far) "3 Years Blackberry - 2 days on iphone. We have a clear winner".

It was very informative. Thanks.

My question now is "What about the iphone material quality?". I read some reviews on phonescoop.com and several reviews made comments about the new material quality. *Anyone able to comment?*


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

I have both - I use my BB for corporate email and calendar and my iPhone is my 2nd phone (personal) and iPod combined.

I would say if you don't have a reason to tie yourself to the BB, get the iPhone.

Build quality is very good from my non-critical perspective - you should protect it anyway - I use a combination of the invisible shield and the Incase protective case.

My BB on the other hand is a workhorse and takes a lot of abuse.

Phone 'call quality' is fine on both. I roam world wide and no real issues in Asia, Europe or North America with the BB.

Edit: Also I think the $30 for 6GB data plan doesn't apply to BBs - not quite sure about that though.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

VNJ85 said:


> Well the biggest loss for me would be the lack of Blackberry Messenger... Many of my friends use this frequently and I am always the one left out... As childish as this sounds it certainly is a large factor for me in my decision process.
> 
> Ok I read the entire thread (all 9 pages thus far) "3 Years Blackberry - 2 days on iphone. We have a clear winner".
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about BlackBerry messenger! It was a great program! I miss my PIN


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Fit and finish with the iPhone is hit or miss.. mine has a few minor things that bug me with the fit/finish that I may end up exchanging it. I've seen quite a few others post as well, but mostly people don't seem to mind or don't want to deal with the hassle of trying to exchange.

Overall though, the iPhone feels a LOT better than any Blackberry I've ever held. BB, in my opinion, feel cheap and clumsy.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

No way to get Blackberry messenger as a stand alone program is there?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

As Steve discussed with the iPhone, touch screens and virtual keyboards are the future. Why waste valuable space on a device with analog keys. Apple has perfected it... and gives you many more options... in addition to all the other feature. The new 3G iPhone is a breakthrough in technology.


----------



## mjager (Oct 8, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I hear some of the upcoming Blackberries will be pretty nice, now that they've gotten the memo that KEYBOARDS SUCK.
> 
> I've never been a regular blackberry user, but I've manhandled a few and I still find the UI confusing and ugly.
> 
> ...


Cant give it up, can you? Do you know any feminine women?


----------



## dmbfan (Mar 23, 2005)

My wife has a Curve, I have an iPhone. To me, its no contest. The UI on the BB looks like it is from 5 years ago. I do have to admit on the on screen keyboard on my iPhone drives me a little nuts, but the trade-off is worth it for all the rest. I just can't stand the BB UI - graphically, and from a function standpoint. Things aren't intuitive to me. 

My opinion, having used both, would be that, if you need email as your primary use, you may want the BB. For any other reason, it is definitely iPhone FTW. The first time you get a call while listening to your iPhone through your headphones, you will be sold. It is just such a smooth process - the music fades and pauses, the ringtone rings in your headphones, and you click the headphone cord to answer. When done, click again, and your music fades in where it left off. I love this thing.

Happy shopping.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

The bb messenger for my friends is crucial since many outing discussions do take place within. I know I miss out greatly not being able to partake in conversations anytime/anywhere. 

All I'd like out of a phone is to be able to make incoming/outgoing-calls and text quickly. One trusted friend tonight mentioned he had the itouch and hates the typing on it, and that the iphone was no different. I have to agree with him I wasn't sold on the itouch typing. 

But here is what it comes down to for me... as much as I enjoy the bb keyboard and how much I would really want to chat with friends via the bb messenger anytime and anywhere. I think overall I'd end up using more iphone functions and appreciate that I have a phone, mp3 player, and video player.

One friend pointed out that I can play mp3's off the bb curve... I scoffed at that idea.. it's just not the same thing as a dedicated mp3 player.

I suspect that after giving the iphone a try I likely will not be happy with it, but will be compliant since it is overall a ridiculously cool device.

I'll miss out on the blackberry messenger... but I seriously have no reason for any other functions that the bb has. I email and surf from a home computer.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Both my bro & I have an iPhone ... my sister has the BlackBerry Curve... she's complained a lot about it being complicated & hard to navigate around it... me it took me 45min of hardcore studying to get used to my iPhone. I'm going to give it to her to play with & see how she reacts to the iPhone... as for email & texting ... I've gotten ridiculously fast at emailing with my right thumb, just takes a bit of practice I guess.

once my sister comes back from holidays I'm going to do a swap test... she how she reacts to it. I'd say look at what kind of app's are for each kind of phone & decide what you need more.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Do BB Curves have wifi? My friend's (who is with Bell) Curve didn't seem to have it- or he couldn't figure out how to turn it on.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

There are 4 models of the curve, only one of those models carries wifi capabilities. I do not think that model is sold in Canada.

8320 is the wifi capable. 
8330 is the one currently sold by rogers and bell.

The 4 types of curves


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Wifi is important to me because I chose not to subscribe to data (at this time). I just use my iPhone with my regular voice plan. & use wifi hotspots for internet & email. This works great for me.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Especially since hotspots should be free till 2009 right?


Anyhow yes Wifi is important to me... But not essential since I have my laptop and can survive till I get home and go online there. Your point is certainly taken as many people really do require internet access from a device on the go.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

WiFi is free at home too if you have a wireless router. Unless you decide to start charging yourself, of course.


----------

